# looking for a few subs in Holland Mi.



## 08F3506.4L (Jan 7, 2008)

If interested please call or reply.

616-886-8524


----------



## Watkins (Oct 27, 2008)

I plan to call tomorrow about 3pm.
I live in Muskegon, I can live in holland for the winter to work as well.

Joe
231-343-4245


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

We have loaders, skid steers, former county trucks, and salt spreaders available.

If you need anything please let me know, all the info and pictures of last years equipment is in my signature.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

sk187;618087 said:


> We have loaders, skid steers, former county trucks, and salt spreaders available.
> 
> If you need anything please let me know, all the info and pictures of last years equipment is in my signature.


Do you still have the mall ??


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Superior L & L;619487 said:


> Do you still have the mall ??


He said he did in another thread.


----------

